# Tesco APC



## Chris424

Hello, I saw a thread on Tesco APC which was meant to be just as good as Megs APC but i wanted to make sure i got the right stuff. Some called it "Daisy" which i couldnt find. Is this the right stuff?








I want it for the arches and engine bay, Can i dilute it 4:1? Would this also be ok to apply to paint in the door shuts etc?
I was planning to put this in a Megs APC bottle which is better a foaming or spray head? Sorry for all the questions! Any help i would be really grateful of!:thumb:


----------



## MR Ray

my girlfriend just got home with second with a bottle of tesco's APC and it looks different to that.

one of use might have the wrong thing


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Yeah thats not the correct product - it is in a yellow coloured bottle, and hasn't got a spray top.

There is also a lime coloured Tesco own brand option which is called 'All Purpose Cleaner', which I have used and is great. They are both below £1 mark.


----------



## MR Ray

she got the Tesco value bottle (white and blue) for 27p


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Let us know how you get on with the value one - looked a bit too pikey for me lol, but I'm sure its just as good as the other products!!


----------



## MR Ray

LOL that's what I get for sending the misses. 

Other times i get her to pick up a loaf of bread and she spends £20 and for some reaon she spends 27p on APC  :lol:


----------



## MR Ray

I know what to get her for her b'day now


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Revenge is sweet


----------



## Blazebro

I think this might be it?????

http://www.tesco.com/superstore/xpi/9/xpi52925779.htm

(you need a login though)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thats one of the two I referred to, but there is a cheaper one called Daisy, which is just as good...


----------



## Blazebro

http://www.tesco.com/superstore/xpi/7/xpi60564767.htm

"Lemon and Lime for Freshness and Shine" also with 50% extra free at the mo.

So what do you use APC's for exactly?


----------



## PTAV

knowing what i know i would just buy some stardrops!!! far better product imo!  check out my arches!!


----------



## Timmo

the Daisy one is very good! gets used for all fsorts around the house! cleaning the kitchen floor, laminate in the lounge dining room, in the vax for the carpets, pressure spray for the bike after a good muddy ride too!


----------



## Blazebro

Apc is good for wheel arches?

Is it any good for door shuts and hindges, where there's paint?


----------



## Chris424

Blazebro said:


> I think this might be it?????
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/superstore/xpi/9/xpi52925779.htm
> 
> (you need a login though)


Thats brilliant! Thankyou!


----------



## Chris424

Blazebro said:


> http://www.tesco.com/superstore/xpi/7/xpi60564767.htm
> 
> "Lemon and Lime for Freshness and Shine" also with 50% extra free at the mo.
> 
> So what do you use APC's for exactly?


Thats even better! thankyou :thumb:


----------



## Chris424

_knowing what i know i would just buy some stardrops!!! far better product imo!  check out my arches._

Wow, they look gr8. What is stardrops? and where can i get it from?


----------



## Blazebro

Checked Tesco and they don't stock it.


----------



## PTAV

ctaverner said:


> _knowing what i know i would just buy some stardrops!!! far better product imo!  check out my arches._
> 
> Wow, they look gr8. What is stardrops? and where can i get it from?


stardrops http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/content/ebiz/wilkinsonplus/invt/0080402/0080402_m.jpg wilkos/tesco/sainsburys! 

I havent found any apc to be as good as this stuff!! its an old name that is well under rated imo

+ we almost have the same name LOL Im a TAVNER!! lol


----------



## Awol

I have some stardrops, 

but i thoguht it was pretty strong stuff?

how much do you dilute it and i'd of thought it would take wax off easily?


----------



## PTAV

i dont dilute it tbh! i use it neat! its not that harsh LOL - its only for using on my sills and inner arches - 

when is said this i meant i add it to my bucket - now using it neat would be a bit silly LOL


----------



## VIPER

I've just bought some Stardrops for use on the above mentioned areas and although I've not had chance to try it out yet, I'm a firm believer in the 'APC is APC' school of thought. I'd rather spend the money saved over a more specialised 'detailing' brand APC on something else, like polish / wax etc.


----------



## zogzog60

it would be interesting if someone with megs APC could compare 'ingredients' to compare how much an APC really is an apc!!


----------



## Sandro

Morrisons have Stardrops in stock, i saw it last night, but decided not to buy it for id never heard of it. Might be worth a shot though.

BTW i used Daisy on my GFs car on sunday, worked pretty well on the carpets and very nice on the dash. Also had good results spraying it onto a brush and cleaning hard to reach places on the exterior of my car.


----------



## Chris424

PTAV said:


> stardrops http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/content/ebiz/wilkinsonplus/invt/0080402/0080402_m.jpg wilkos/tesco/sainsburys!
> 
> I havent found any apc to be as good as this stuff!! its an old name that is well under rated imo
> 
> + we almost have the same name LOL Im a TAVNER!! lol


Cheers buddy! lol How strange, I wish mine was TAVNER,everyone pronouces mine taverrrnerrrr (rather than "tavener")


----------



## PTAV

ctaverner said:


> Cheers buddy! lol How strange, I wish mine was TAVNER,everyone pronouces mine taverrrnerrrr (rather than "tavener")


lol everyone in our family gets just the same! Tav what LOL:thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Sandro said:


> Morrisons have Stardrops in stock, i saw it last night, but decided not to buy it for id never heard of it. Might be worth a shot though.
> 
> BTW i used Daisy on my GFs car on sunday, worked pretty well on the carpets and very nice on the dash. Also had good results spraying it onto a brush and cleaning hard to reach places on the exterior of my car.


Stardrops has been on the go for years and years. Very universal and can be used on pretty much anything with different dilution ratios. :thumb:


----------



## mel

with stardrops.. ... what dilute would you recommend???//

was thinking of getting some with a spray bottle and diluting it!!!!


----------



## PTAV

^^ ive done that and its worked well!


----------



## isherdholi

Can APC be used to clean wheels? What sort of dilution would you be looking at? Is it acidic?


----------



## PTAV

its fine ^^no its not acidic!!


----------



## isherdholi

Is it effective though? And will it strip any wax/sealant protection?


----------



## PTAV

Im sure you dont wax your wheel arches (only i do silly things like that)- it shouldnt wash away any wax on your wheels iir


----------



## VIPER

Got my 2 foaming spray bottles today, and one of them will have a diluted APC solution in it :thumb:


----------



## isherdholi

PTAV said:


> Im sure you dont wax your wheel arches (only i do silly things like that)- it shouldnt wash away any wax on your wheels iir


Cool.

What's a good dilution for removing the weekly build up of brake dust? about 1:10 would you say?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

4:1 on wheels... would be my suggestion.


----------



## dotnetdave

4:1 on wheels and arches, 10:1 on shuts and interiors


----------



## PTAV

im never that technical tbh - just add a spot in to a bucket of water LOL - and havnet had any problems!! im a real fan of stardrops!!


----------



## OILRS

Cheers guys good thread :thumb:


----------



## farz020589

good thread guys gona get myself some stardrops nd some daisy and compare them. has anyone got decent spray bottles from tesco ?


----------



## solarwind

That's the stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71

Going to get me some foaming spray bottles and Daisy after this thread :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3

daisy was 65p yesterday


----------



## farz020589

just got 2 bottles of daisy from tesco for 65p each they didnt have stardrops though


----------



## farz020589

i just used an old megs hot wheels spray bottle i had lying around just gave it a good wash out first seems to work well


----------



## Kev_mk3

what ratio do you dilute it to?


----------



## Porscha

Right im off to Tesco tomorrow to get some


----------



## Guest

i dont think tesco is open on christmas day ;p


----------



## badly_dubbed

G220 said:


> i dont think tesco is open on christmas day ;p


tomorrow is boxing day though lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Only Tesco Extra's are open tomorrow - the 'standard' sized stores are closed


----------



## Guest

can't stand tesco anyway.. but that is a topic of debate for another day


----------



## ANDY GTR

fantastic thread never thought of useing household cleaners tescos it is at weekend for me :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I must say after trying the Megs APC, G101 and more recently Surfex HD, the more expensive, dedicated products are a LOT more effective and nicer to use, but Daisy is ideal for tasks such as Wheel Arches and Tyres.

Otherwise, it's about average. That said, for the price, you can't complain really.

Surfex HD is the way forward IMO.


----------



## ANDY GTR

im sure our valeter at work uses G101 they get there products from auto smart.


----------



## tazzy-lee

sorry but of a newbie what does star drops do??


----------



## dean j

I never knew this little cleaning gem existed! I'll have to get a few bottles.

Andy GTR, car looks good in your avatar mate. You on any of the forums? Done much to her?

Dean j


----------



## jinx

Thats what i got

Any Good ???


----------



## blobbs

APC is APC. Save your money and put it in a jar for a new car.


----------



## shamus1975

Great thread im new to the detailing world and love this site learning loads


----------



## Tom-B

Whats the idea behind using APC? What do you use it on? I've seen loads of threads about the different ones, but i just want something for cleaning grills, badges and door shuts and seal's? Is this the right stuff?


----------

